# Tuscan Soup and Garlic Parmesan Biscuits



## jcam222 (Jan 30, 2020)

I am going to park this in sausage since the soup is sausage based. Not sure if this is the right forum or now :) 

 I have had some kind of bug for the last couple of days and feel like crud. I am convinced that soup would make it all better so I started to scrounge around for ingredients. Had close to everything for Tuscan soup and decided I would make a variation of the low carb cheddar biscuits I made last week. This week it will be garlic parmesan biscuits. The soup would normally call for kale instead of spinach but i didn't have any  and didn't feel like going out. 

First up are the ingredients for the soup. I finally found something I could use up at least one jar of the clearance sun dried tomatoes I had gotten at Kroger awhile back.

1 lbs. of Italian Sausage
1 Large Onion
3 cloves of garlic
1 tsp oregano
1 cup sun dried tomatoes
6 cups of chicken broth
A small bag of fresh spinach
2/3 cup of heavy cream
Parmesan and parsley for garnish
12 oz. sliced mushrooms 








First step is to just brown the sausage , drain an excess grease then add the onions , shrooms and oregano. Saute until the onions are translucent. I am going to be using an Instant Pot for this and some people saute right in it, I prefer to do mine separately in a skillet. 






I rough chopped the spinach, and sun dried tomatoes. Add all the ingredients to the instant pot with the exception of the heavy cream. I forgot the broth and snapped the pic prior to adding it :) 






Set the Instant Pot for 5 minutes manual and do a quick release at the end. Really just pressure cooking this to marry the flavors. Cook to long and the spinach and mushrooms would disappear. 






Once pressure is released I added the heavy cream and stirred it in to create a nice creamy soup. Next time I may add in some cream cheese for a bit thicker soup. 






With the soup done its time to make the biscuits. I am winging it adapting from a cheddar biscuit recipe I used last week that was awesome. 

Low Carb Garlic Parmesan Biscuits

4 large Eggs
1/4 cup melted butter
1/3 cup coconut flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon Baking powder
1 cup Shredded  mozzarella cheese
Minced Garlic to taste
Parmesan to dust the tops







Whip the 4 eggs by hand and add in the melted butter. I mix the dry ingredients together first to get better distribution of the smaller amount items. Mix in the cheese then the dry.  Work with a spatula and finally by hand until it comes together into a nice dough. This pic is before I finished working it by hand. 






I used a 3 oz cookie scooper to make nice even biscuits and pressed them out a little by hand. I dusted the top with oregano and parmesan. Next time I will use some garlic salt too. 






Bake for 15 minutes at 400F. Here they are fresh out of the oven. 






Finally time to put it all together. Here it is plated with a little garnish of fresh basil leaf and tomato pesto. 






I have actually never made this soup before. It is a big time keeper!! We will be having it far more often. The keto biscuits came out fantastic. I am a garlic lover though and will definitely hit the top with garlic salt next time. 

Well thanks for looking!! Time for me to have another bowl!


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm going to probably try the soup, but I will definitely try the biscuits


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks great! Thats a fine looking soup. Love everything in it. Might have to give that a go . I know the wife would love it! Hope you get to feeling better! Soup will usually do the trick.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 30, 2020)

That zuppa looks awesome. Will definetely try it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice Work!

Perfect for a winter day!


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 31, 2020)

No words needed!!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been a little under the weather also and that soup looks real tempting Jeff.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 31, 2020)

That looks delicious, nice work. Flavour choice is right up my alley, I will do this soup in our winter for sure, bookmarked,  such great instructions I reckon I could pull this off.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 31, 2020)

Awesome looking soup AND biscuits!!!  I will surely be making these soon.


----------



## billdawg (Jan 31, 2020)

That looks fantastic! I love the versatility of those biscuits. My wife has the crud right now as well. May have to make this for her tonight.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice looking meal there Jeff!

Like!

Hope you feel better soon.

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 31, 2020)

That soup looks outstanding Jeff I copied the recipe and saved it in my index! Hope you get to feeling better soon.

If the soup didn't work try bourbon


----------



## xray (Jan 31, 2020)

That soup looks awesome Jeff! I'm going to try this sometime using the Instant Pot.

Very nice! hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fished (Feb 1, 2020)

I've made soups like that before, your looks excellent.  I think I will make those biscuits for supper bowl Sunday, they look really good also

Thanks Ed


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 8, 2020)

fished said:


> I've made soups like that before, your looks excellent.  I think I will make those biscuits for supper bowl Sunday, they look really good also
> 
> Thanks Ed


Try these breadsticks. Love the biscuits and make them in various forms a lot. These breadsticks are off the hook good! Just make sure to use aluminum free baking powder. If you don’t have it you can make yiur own out of baking soda and cream of tartar.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Next time I may add in some cream cheese for a bit thicker soup.


I'm making this today and that clam chowder next.  Last time I made this I used Beef Gelatin Powder to thicken.  No carb and works good.  I also use Glucomannan which works good to.  I not a fan of xanthan gum.  It the texture.  

I finally got the low carb ball rolling again.  Man it hard to get back on the wagon!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 13, 2022)

Just now seeing this.. those biscuits look amazing AF!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I'm making this today and that clam chowder next.  Last time I made this I used Beef Gelatin Powder to thicken.  No carb and works good.  I also use Glucomannan which works good to.  I not a fan of xanthan gum.  It the texture.
> 
> I finally got the low carb ball rolling again.  Man it hard to get back on the wagon!


Glad to see you back on track! I have been using some glucomannan lately as well. I do still use xanthan but sparingly. If you go overboard the slimy mouthfeel is a real issue.


kilo charlie said:


> Just now seeing this.. those biscuits look amazing AF!


They are really good. Give them a shot. I’ve posted them here in other meals with cheddar / jalapeño and cheddar / bacon too. Very versatile dough.


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Glad to see you back on track! I have been using some glucomannan lately as well. I do still use xanthan but sparingly. If you go overboard the slimy mouthfeel is a real issue.
> 
> They are really good. Give them a shot. I’ve posted them here in other meals with cheddar / jalapeño and cheddar / bacon too. Very versatile dough.
> 
> ...



Dang!!


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 13, 2022)

I had missed this one before, looks pretty incredible! My favorite time of year with hearty soups! Can’t wait to give it a go!


----------



## Alsta (Dec 14, 2022)

This forum needs a way to print out posts - This is going into my collection and will probably make this on Friday


----------



## bakerman (Dec 14, 2022)

jcam,
I make a similar version of this with kale. One of the family favorites. I am gonna try those biscuits, they look tasty.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2022)

I guess I missed this the first time . Looks great . Love the instant pot . 





Alsta said:


> This forum needs a way to print out posts -


If you want to print the recipe or any of the text , just left click and highlight the section you want to print . Then mouse over that , right click and chose print . I usually do that but copy an paste to a word file so I have it saved .   Then print from there if needed .


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 14, 2022)

Alsta said:


> This forum needs a way to print out posts - This is going into my collection and will probably make this on Friday


Hope you enjoy! Are you making the biscuits and soup? 


bakerman said:


> jcam,
> I make a similar version of this with kale. One of the family favorites. I am gonna try those biscuits, they look tasty.


I sometimes do it with kale too. The biscuits are awesome. Almost a soft cheese straw type texture. 


chopsaw said:


> I guess I missed this the first time . Looks great . Love the instant pot .
> 
> 
> Instant Pot is a mandatory tool in any kitchen in my opinion. I bought one for my best friend and his wife and the young couple next door for Christmas.


----------



## Murdy (Dec 14, 2022)

We make a similar soup where you let stale bread cook down into the soup (wouldn't be keto of course) with Kale, which is tasty.

I've made similar biscuits while doing keto, and they are delicious but they fill you up like you're eating gobs of cement.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 14, 2022)

Murdy said:


> We make a similar soup where you let stale bread cook down into the soup (wouldn't be keto of course) with Kale, which is tasty.
> 
> I've made similar biscuits while doing keto, and they are delicious but they fill you up like you're eating gobs of cement.


They are filling for sure


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2022)

jcam222
  I agree with the instant pot being mandatory .
People don't take time to learn them and get rid of 'em .


----------

